# Mahler - Klaus Tennstedt - live recordings?



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Klaus Tennstedt seems to be a highly recommended Mahler interpreter.

Apparently it is his live recordings which offer his best performances - but which of his live recordings are best?

Labels such as Profil, BBC Legends, and the London Phil's house label have all released live Mahler performances by Tennstedt...

but can anyone recommend specific releases?

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The London Philharmonic's house label has been releasing wonderful recordings of Tennstedt's live Mahler performances. I especially recommend the Second and Sixth.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The only one I know is the LPO 2nd, which I also endorse.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I own a complete cycle -EMI label- with recordings around the 70's and early 80's with the exception for No. 8 recorded in 1980. I have enjoyed pretty much what I have heard.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Just found this thread. Wasn't on TC when it was first posted.

One of the greatest Mahler performances ever, resides in The New York Philharmonic's big box, "The Mahler Broadcasts, 1948-1982."

That performance is the Klaus Tennstedt/New York Philharmonic live performance of Mahler's Fifth Symphony given on June 18, 1980 at Avery Fisher Hall.

Worth the price of the box! Stunning! Electrifying! Moving! Exciting!!

The best performance of this symphony I have ever heard!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The live 6th with the LPO is superb, marred only by the Proms yahoo who yells 'Bravo!' far too soon.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> The only one I know is the LPO 2nd, which I also endorse.


Ditto. I have a few of his studio Mahler recordings on lp and the live Resurrection is much more exciting than the studio counterpart.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Fan of these two:


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I am obsessed with his version of the Fifth. Standard repertoire for me now.

Specifically, there is no better _Scherzo_. This movement is alive. It is intrusive. And piercing. Rousing stuff. Where the hell do you even begin with this piece.

Maybe I am getting into the music. Nonetheless, you asked which are Tennestedt's best versions? I have to say the Fifth, even if others are fantastic as well.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It's not live, but I think you'll still enjoy. :tiphat:


----------



## afterpostjack (May 2, 2010)

Which is the best version of Mahler's 7th (especially for the outer movements)? Of the ones I have heard, Tennstedt's live recording from his last concert in 1993 comes out on top. Especially the finale has a girth to it that I haven't heard elsewhere. Most other conductors (except for Klemperer) seem to rush it.


----------

